

MiningZinc: A Language for Constraint-Based Mining - brudgers
https://dtai.cs.kuleuven.be/CP4IM/miningzinc/

======
tlarkworthy
I think this is a probabilistic modeler with global constraint support, but I
am not sure :s mining is an overloaded term

~~~
brudgers
_MiningZinc...supports both generic CP, SAT and MIP solvers._

Like MiniZinc it is a modelling language for discreet optimization.

~~~
picardo
How is it different from MiniZinc? It looks less mature to me. No online
documentation even, as far as I can tell.

